# Free products for research by blue sky peptide. Just post in the thread!



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 15, 2013)

*FREE PRODUCT GIVE AWAY!!!!!!!!!
*

*
Hello Everyone,

We at Blue Sky Peptide are so confident in our products that we want you to test them for absolutely free! All that we ask is that you give us your honest opinion and feedback on product quality, service, packaging, shipping, and overall experience with Blue Sky. 

We will be giving away 2 bottles of chems, 1-Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml and 
1- T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 30ml to two different board members. One bottle of each. 

Also, Blue Sky will be giving away 2 different combo packs each will contain 1- bottle of a GHRP-2, GHRP-6, or a IPAM,your choice and 2 bottles of CJC-1295 NO-DAC 2mg (MOD GRF 1-29). So, we will choose two different board members for these combo packs as well. These to members will each get 3 bottles of product.

Please just post in our thread and tell which products you would like to research 
and why. All we want is honest quality feedback. Also, if you post frequently and in research format we will continue to provide products to extend the period of the Log. Good Luck to everyone and let the posting begin.
*





__________________
www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com
*Twitter*




*?*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would be willing to log the ipam and or cjc 1295 no-dac.  I am just getting into the pep game been in the gear game for 20 years. I have used mt2 and igf-lr3.i would just be finishing up a log for hcp so I would be a great choice since I would be able to compare your products. let me know if you want me to research your stuff and log it.thanks


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 15, 2013)

Ill try clen.  Because I like stims.  And I'm fat.  Thanks.


----------



## rg3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd like to give clen a run.  I've never used it and looking to see what it does for shedding some extra bodyfat. Will post up a daily log of the clen.


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 16, 2013)

I would love to log your T3.  I'm cutting right now so it would fit in nicely.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 16, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Ill try clen.  Because I like stims.  And I'm fat.  Thanks.



Hey Little guy,

We would log for you to run a log on our clen. If you are interested please PM us. We need your full shipping address and email as well. 

Thanks,

Blue Sky


----------



## rg3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm also game for some ghrp-2 and Mod Grf.  Have used others in the past so would be happy to run a comparison.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 16, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I would be willing to log the ipam and or cjc 1295 no-dac.  I am just getting into the pep game been in the gear game for 20 years. I have used mt2 and igf-lr3.i would just be finishing up a log for hcp so I would be a great choice since I would be able to compare your products. let me know if you want me to research your stuff and log it.thanks



Hey Big Ben,

We would love for you to compare our products. We will put our products up against anyones in the business. Please PM us your full shipping address and email. We will get your products out asap. If you posted a detailed log we will absolutely keep the log going for you.

Regards,

Blue Sky


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Sky will be doing giveaways every month and will always be picking different Board members.


----------



## mustang_00 (Aug 18, 2013)

will you ever need testers for clomid,nolva or adex?? just askin


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 19, 2013)

mustang_00 said:


> will you ever need testers for clomid,nolva or adex?? just askin



Stay tuned for our next free research product offer thread.  In our next thread we will kick it off with asking IM members what they would like to research.  We will then decide on the product mix and member selections.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 19, 2013)

All research testers have been selected! Stay tuned for our next free product offer thread. 

We select researchers based on quality of logs and contribution to the IM forum.  Not necessarily the length of time you have been a member of IM. 

We know our research peptides and chems are the highest quality available that is why we do this.  

All reviews regarding our free products must be in research format only! 

Thank you IM members for your support!


----------



## mustang_00 (Aug 22, 2013)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Stay tuned for our next free research product offer thread.  In our next thread we will kick it off with asking IM members what they would like to research.  We will then decide on the product mix and member selections.



AWEsome!!


----------



## effinrob (Aug 23, 2013)

I would love to try some peptides

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 23, 2013)

We will be selecting our final two tester picks for round 2 tonight by Midnight.  Please post the research peptides or chem you are interested in researching, and why HERE!


Thank you all for your interest in researching for us.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 24, 2013)

All selections have been made for our second round of research testers. 

If we decide to do a third round we will start a new thread with the offer. 

I wanted to personally thank each and every member that has expressed interest in researching for us. 

Blue Sky Peptide products are for research purposes only. Not for human consumption. 



www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

